# New Kodokan 10th dans



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

The Kodokan recently made it's first promotions to Judan (10th dan) in 22 years. On January 8, 2006, three men were promoted to the highest level in Judo. This makes only 15 to be promoted to 10th dan since Prof. Kano founded Judo in 1882. I have posted the complete Judan list below. Year in bold is year of promotion.

Yamashita, Yoshitugu (1865-1935) *1935 *
Isogai, Hajime (1871-1947) *1937* 
Nagaoka, Hidekazu (1876-1952) *1937* 
Mifune, Kyuzo (1883-1965) *1945 *
Iizuka, Kunisaburo (1875-1958)* 1946* 
Samura, Kaichiro (1880-1964) *1948 *
Tabata, Shotaro (1884-1950) *1948*
Okano, Kotaro (1885-1967) *1967* 
Shoriki, Matsutaro (1885-1969) *1969* 
Nakano, Shozo (1888-1977) *1977 *
Kurihara, Tamio (1896-1979) *1979 *
Kotani, Sumiyuki (1903-1991) *1984* 
*Daigo, Toshiro Jan. 8, 2006*
*Abe, Ichiro Jan. 8, 2006*
*Osawa, Yoshimi Jan. 8, 2006*


Frank


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure they are very deserving and may have gotten it anyway.
But I am also sure it was in response to Phil Porter making himself 10 Dan in Judo, making him the only lving 10th Dans.
There are now about 300 10th Dans in the United States Martial Arts Association.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy to see the Kodokan has graded some of its long time members to that rank


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 22, 2006)

Took awhile...... has anyone seen footage of these guys or know where to see them, I'd like to see and compare them to the ones of yeasteryear, to see where maybe judo is going in the MA world.


----------



## bignick (Jan 22, 2006)

Toshiro Daigo is the current head of instruction at the Kodokan, I believe.  I'm not quite familiar with the other two, but they do sound familiar....


----------



## Henderson (Jan 22, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Toshiro Daigo is the current head of instruction at the Kodokan, I believe. I'm not quite familiar with the other two, but they do sound familiar....


 
"*Toshiro Daigo* -- Author of _Kodokan Judo:Throwing Techniques_, and several other judo textbooks. He has been the chief instructor at the Kodokan for many years, manager of the Japanese Judo Team at the 1976 and 1984 Olympics, an international referee, and he won the All Japan Judo Tournament in 1951, 1952 and 1954. He had been a ninth dan since 1992.

*Ichiro Abe* -- Mr. Abe was international chairperson of the All Nippon Judo Federation. Mr. Abe is head of the Promotions Panel at the Kodokan, and also head of the International Division. He has travelled extensively in Europe, and is a former national coach of Belgium. 

*Yoshimi Osawa* -- An international referee for many years, Mr. Osawa won the Fukuoka tournament in 1948. Osawa was a fabulous technician, in the eyes of some, the best ever. Despite being a lightweight, he was considered a true threat to win the All-Japan championships."

_*info provided by judoinfo.com_


----------



## bignick (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe that Keiko Fukuda recieved her 9th dan as well...


----------



## bignick (Jan 22, 2006)

Kodokan Judo: Throwing Techniques by Daigo is an awesome book, for those that are interested...


----------



## Henderson (Jan 22, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I believe that Keiko Fukuda recieved her 9th dan as well...


That is correct.  First female to achieve a Kodokan 9th dan, ever. :asian:


----------



## bignick (Jan 22, 2006)

Only took her what?  73 years...

One of my instructors is a camp director for her annual Joshi Judo camp....from everything I've heard, she deserved it much sooner....


----------



## Henderson (Jan 22, 2006)

She undoubtedly deserved it sooner.  But considering the very old-world Japanese mindset of the Kodokan, and the inherent sexist practices, I'd say this should be viewed as great progress.  It never would have happened 30 yrs ago.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I believe that Keiko Fukuda recieved her 9th dan as well...


 
See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27154


----------



## bignick (Jan 23, 2006)

She had been a 9th dan for a while, but it was she was not recognized by the Kodokan as a 9th dan until now...


----------



## bignick (Feb 1, 2006)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but these are also the first 10th dans in the history of judo that have not trained directly under Kano, correct?  Or perhaps I'm wrong.

As far as Fukuda Sensei, I talked with my instructor who was at her promotion and said that she is showing her age, no doubt, but her eyes are sharp as ever and if she sees anything wrong, you will be hearing about it from her...and I hear she doesn't overlook much...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

How incredibly cool is that list?! Thanks for sharing it:asian:


----------



## frank raud (Apr 6, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> I'm sure they are very deserving and may have gotten it anyway.
> But I am also sure it was in response to Phil Porter making himself 10 Dan in Judo, making him the only lving 10th Dans.
> There are now about 300 10th Dans in the United States Martial Arts Association.


 
Haa Haa! Oh , were you serious? Anyways, you might want to consider Anton Geesink, who is ranked 10th Dan by the IJF, as opposed to Phil Porter, who holds probably 25% of the 10thdan ranks in his organization. I truly doubt the Kodokan takes his ranking status seriously.


----------

